# LAKEWOOD, CO - Tuesday Night D&D Group Players Wanted



## Emirikol (Aug 25, 2007)

Adult D&D group needs one more regular new player.  New D&D campaign just started.

We game on 1st and 4th TUESDAY NIGHTS 6:30 - 11pm in LAKEWOOD.

Email me if you're interested: hafner.jay@gmail.com

Thanks,

Jay


----------

